# iPhones in Abu Dhabi



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

My wife and I are moving to Abu Dhabi in October. We both have iPhones from the USA. Does anyone know if they will work there?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They have to be jail broke and something about updates not updating. Do a search on the Dubai thread as was discussed there.


----------



## rickzski (Aug 10, 2011)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## siwlan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do you know about ipad2 3G? does it work all the 3G and wifi?


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

siwlan said:


> Do you know about ipad2 3G? does it work all the 3G and wifi?


Yes. You need to get a micro-SIM from one of the providers, but mine works fine for both 3G and wifi.


----------



## sleepyjim (Jun 20, 2010)

US iPhones and iPads will not work here unless unlocked and jailbroken.......Our country (US) is like the only one that locks them....Go figure.


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

sleepyjim said:


> US iPhones and iPads will not work here unless unlocked and jailbroken.......Our country (US) is like the only one that locks them....Go figure.


Not sure about iPhones, but my US-purchased iPad works fine on Etisalat....


----------



## sleepyjim (Jun 20, 2010)

cmajewsk said:


> Not sure about iPhones, but my US-purchased iPad works fine on Etisalat....


Really? Wow I stand corrected..............


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

sleepyjim said:


> Really? Wow I stand corrected..............


Yeah, since the iPad doesn't have native phone capability, and therefore requires no phone number, it only uses the SIM for data connectivity.


----------

